# Knee problem.



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to a doctor what the fuck do we know we could tell you there's a unicorn raping your knees for all that matters.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like you need to amputate. 




Or you could go see a doctor and get some real advice...


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got an appointment booked, just want to see what people have to say/if people had similar conditions.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No idea. What you are describing could have multiple different reasons. If you felt some "popping" in the knee when you injured it, well that's not a good sign.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm leaning towards Unicorn knee raping or maybe Hobogoblin bites.


----------



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm leaning towards Unicorn knee raping or maybe Hobogoblin bites.


Regular Eddie Murphy here folks


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

GNU-LOVE said:


> Regular Eddie Murphy here folks


Who are you? :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> Who are you? :cheeky4:


It's Charlie Murphy you know the brother that lives in the shadow.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Okay, i don't think it's anything serious but I'm curious as to what's wrong. Basically, i was at a horrible terrain park earlier this year with horrid landings, and it made my knees pretty sensitive. Ever since then, i'd always get a pain after 3-4 days in a row of boarding, and it'd last like a week or two, mainly walking down stairs at school(hurt HORRIBLY.
> 
> Anyone know what it could be? It wears off, but it seems to come back after long boarding trips
> 
> ...


I also think so.
__________________
Watch Shrek Forever After Online Free


----------

